# 39 and a half, and DP 40 has NOA.



## Julie27 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi 

Just feeling a bit panicky about my age this evening. Our situation is that I'm 40 in just over five months time, and as far as we know everything is ok with me. My DP was diagnosed with non obstructive azoospermia a year ago. We are hoping to start our first cycle very soon at CARE Nottingham. DP is going to undergo surgical sperm recovery the same day as I have EC, and then if they find sperm we will procede to icsi, otherwise we will have donor sperm back up waiting so as not to waste the cycle. We are just waiting for a donor match.

I've received tons of support over on the NOA thread, which has been a life saver, but I can't help worrying about my age. I seem to be the oldest posting on the thread. I feel as if the odds are really stacked against us with the NOA and my age just make matters worse.

It would be great to here from anyone who is in, or has been in a similar position.

Many thanks for reading this.

Julie


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Julie

It's a fact that the odds of success do go down as you get older but you are definitely not out of the running at your tender age (you are a real youngster compared with me - now a 42-year old elderly prim grav to quote my midwife   who was quoted a less than 5% chance of success on my third IVF cycle due to being unexplained and having been ttc for more than 9 years).  There are no guarantees (I know how very, very lucky I have been to get this far) but this is the case for anyone having IVF/ICSI, regardless of their age, and your chances of success at your age are definitely higher than mine at my age.  I know from personal experience how hard it is to be positive when you see the stats as you need to be realistic as well.  However, that doesn't mean you shouldn't get in there and give it your best shot.  Some people are successful (just look at posts on this board for examples, including people older than you and me) and you have no way of knowing at this stage that you won't be one of them.

Hope this helps a bit. Wishing you lots of lots of luck and  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Julie27 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Ellie, I'll try not to think about the stats too much.

I'm feeling much better today. My clinic have told me that they do have a donor match for us this month, so we can go ahead with our cycle, and I'm due to start d/r next Thursday!!

Julie


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Julie

That's brilliant news.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle.    

Ellie


----------

